# Unknown symbol msecs_to_jiffies [Solved]

## jeanfrancis

Hi there!

I'm trying to use the omnibook module for my Toshiba's Phoenix BIOS...

I get this error at modprobe omnibook:

```
omnibook: Unknown symbol msecs_to_jiffies
```

I'm running ~amd64 and I use the 2.6.20-gentoo kernel...

Here's my emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.2-r11 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Feb 2007 01:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_CA.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_CA.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa amd64 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Any idea?  :Smile: Last edited by jeanfrancis on Wed May 09, 2007 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rolypoly

I'm getting the same message. 

Again, using amd64 with kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r7

Did you ever get this resolved?

I've looked at the sourceforge page and there doesn't appear to be a 64bit specific version and there is nothing on the site to say it doesn't work with 64bit, so I'm assuming it does...   :Shocked: 

Thanks,

Roland.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi !

I forgot about this thread  :Wink: 

What I did is: 

- I download manually the svn source code from the SourceForge page with:

```
 svn co https://omnibook.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/omnibook omnibook
```

- I go in the omnibook/omnibook/trunk directory

- I used to correct the incorrect file here (adding an #include in polling.c), but it is corrected now in SVN revision.

- make && make install

And you have a working module  :Wink: 

Please note that if you are trying to install this for Toshiba's support, you may be able to use LCD brightness upgrading your Phoenix BIOS to the latest version, and you will not need the Omnibook driver.

Cheers !

----------

## rolypoly

Fantastic! That worked perfectly  :Smile: 

I am using it on a Toshiba P100, but not for screen brightness. I need it for the bluetooth support.

Thanks for your help,

Roland.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Let us know if it works well  :Smile: 

----------

## rolypoly

Seems to   :Very Happy: 

Now I can transfer files between my RAZR v3i and my laptop. Not that I need to, but I can if I want to  :Razz: 

Now if I could just get sound working.... (but that is ever so slightly off topic!)

----------

## jeanfrancis

hda_intel ?

----------

## rolypoly

Yup!

Even been through the process of 'fixing' my DSDT. Got the latest ALSA drivers - 1.0.14-rc2-r1, but still no sound   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Don't really want to run the laptop without ACPI, so I'll live without sound for the moment.

Are you in the same situation?

----------

## jeanfrancis

My sound is working, but I got a A100 and not a P100.

Running with the kernel's intel_hda driver (as a module), and alsa-utils...

----------

## rolypoly

You might want to put a Solved in the title for this thread...

Thanks again for your help.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Oh  :Razz:  I forgot this thread was mine  :Smile: 

I'm usually the one saying "Hey, put [Solved] !"  :Razz: 

----------

